# deciding on my my next gun



## Geegolly (Oct 24, 2006)

Well I know what I want for my next handgun, and that is undoubtedly a high power. What I need help with is deciding on whether or not I try and find a FN HP or just go with Browning. 

My question being what would be a deciding factor between these two? And aren’t they basically the same exact gun, different label?

My next question is what are the differences between the Browning standard, practical, and MKIII. Aren’t these 3 BHP simply the same gun but with different finishes?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Geegolly here's a site where you can find out all you want to know about the HP models and such. http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/index.html


----------

